# Early Season Century



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

As the season winds down. starting to think of next year. I missed both centuries I planned for this season, one due to a crash and resulting injuries, the other Hurricane Irene.

I've done long rides, up to 85 miles, and steep climbs on rides of up to 70. But I really want a century early next year (planning on the Gran Fondo NJ). I'd like to get one in that was well, relatively flat or at least not super hilly. Any ideas?

Just something to look forward to.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Look for the Farmlands Flat Century ride that Central Jersey Bicycle club runs, usually the first weekend of May.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks. Sounds like a perfect way to start the season. I want something fun while I build up to a later season big ride. Very nice.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*Pinelands Triple Loop*



NJBiker72 said:


> As the season winds down. starting to think of next year. I missed both centuries I planned for this season, one due to a crash and resulting injuries, the other Hurricane Irene.
> 
> I've done long rides, up to 85 miles, and steep climbs on rides of up to 70. But I really want a century early next year (planning on the Gran Fondo NJ). I'd like to get one in that was well, relatively flat or at least not super hilly. Any ideas?
> 
> Just something to look forward to.


Flat south Jersey roads. The 3 loop format means that you can bail out after the 1st or second loop if you're not up to it. Its in early to mid May


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

DaveG said:


> Flat south Jersey roads. The 3 loop format means that you can bail out after the 1st or second loop if you're not up to it. Its in early to mid May


Thanks. Will have to check that out. I like the roads down there. I did 85 from Galloway to LBI and back and a nice trip to Batso. 

Not sure I like the bail option though. Rather have to finish. Still doubt i would bail on flats. A loop around here is too tempting to bail.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*loops*



NJBiker72 said:


> Thanks. Will have to check that out. I like the roads down there. I did 85 from Galloway to LBI and back and a nice trip to Batso.
> 
> Not sure I like the bail option though. Rather have to finish. Still doubt i would bail on flats. A loop around here is too tempting to bail.


From a practical perspective the loop format let's you drop off cool weather jackets, warmers, etc without having to haul them around


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

It is still great riding weather. It is not a century but there is the Bucks County covered bridges ride on Oct 9th. I am most likely going to ride again if it doesn't rain and I don't have to work. There is plenty of climbing and scenic empty roads ,also low entrance fee.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Great ride, the longest is the hilly metric century, next one is a 50 miler. 



stoked said:


> It is still great riding weather. It is not a century but there is the Bucks County covered bridges ride on Oct 9th. I am most likely going to ride again if it doesn't rain and I don't have to work. There is plenty of climbing and scenic empty roads ,also low entrance fee.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

stoked said:


> It is still great riding weather. It is not a century but there is the Bucks County covered bridges ride on Oct 9th. I am most likely going to ride again if it doesn't rain and I don't have to work. There is plenty of climbing and scenic empty roads ,also low entrance fee.


Yes, the Covered Bridge ride is a great event. I done it several times and ride that area often. It's in PA, but I would estimate that at least half the participants are from NJ & NY, so I guess it's appropriate for this forum. And other than the fact that it's not a century, not flat, and not early next season, it's sounds like just what the OP is looking for.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I did the Bucks Covered Bridges Metric last year. Quite hilly. Well I added to that by missing a couple of turns, one which took me up a monster hill and down, only to find a bridge out.

Had to go back around and down a long dirt road to get back on track.

Other than being relatively poorly marked, it was a great ride. Very scenic. 

I know there is also the 1st Annual Atlantic Highlands tour or something like that next weekend. A lot on the schedule or that sounds like fun. But neither are quite what I am looking for. Basically want to get a century out of the way early in the season and train up to harder ones later in the year.


----------

